# kettering invertebrate & amphibian show



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

if anyone can get to kettering (northants) on the 17th of april there is a show on,its well worth the travel and you can get things at really great prices,also tanks,books,back up equipment. bets the over priced reptile shops


----------



## Jez (Jan 29, 2005)

cool is it a big show? any more details on it website or anything? thx


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Hopefully I will have my car back by then, had an accident :shock:


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

Jez said:


> cool is it a big show? any more details on it website or anything? thx


yes it is a big show,you can be there all day and you get some really good bargins at the end of the show as people go down on prices rather than take the stock home

dont know about a website but adress is

kettering leisure village
sunday 17th april
tel (jack harris) 01455 444792 for bookings and enquires


----------



## RepJess (Feb 12, 2005)

sounds good exotics 4 me Ill be trying to get there!!


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

well if you can get there,i think you will enjoy !!


----------

